

Ask HN: I edited the website for my startup. please critique - samp615

I posted the site for my startup last month and received some amazing advice. I decided to post again to show the the improvements and ask that y'all critique the changes.<p>Changes: Reordered the slides, removed the subheadings from the menu bar, slightly changed the copy on the 3rd slide.<p>The company is called Rentr and acts as a universal rental application to help people land housing.<p>Thank you!<p>https://myrentr.com/
======
dragonbonheur
Nice website. Well done.

~~~
samp615
Thank you very much!

